# A calorie is not a calorie



## snake (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice read about calories for those who make the mistake of only counting calories.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robert-lustig-md/sugar-toxic_b_2759564.html


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry Snake but I saw the author and decided not to waste my time reading lol. I already know what he says. Lustig is a zealot and one of the major proponents of carBz is da dEviLs brah


----------



## Paolos (Jun 10, 2015)

Good read thanks snake. I do feel that sugar intake in excess is responsible obesity. Have two girls in the office...one is 5'-2" about 240 and the other
is like 5'-5" about 170 and has a muffin top like no other. Their diet consists of "PopTarts", "Donuts", "Chips", "Kettle Corn", "Mountain Dew", "Sweet Tea"
and "7-11 Pizza & Wings". They say we don't eat much why are we fat???? WTF    (AND THEY DONT DRINK WATER...SAY IT SUCKS)

BTW I like everything on that list other than the 7-11 chit but very, very, rarely have it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 10, 2015)

You don't think that the increase in dietary fat intake and increase in total calorie intake over the last several decades or psychological factors are involved in the obesity epidemic? What about the over abundance of food in general to the point you don't have to leave your car at Chilis or Outback anymore to get your food having an impact?


----------



## snake (Jun 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Sorry Snake but I saw the author and decided not to waste my time reading lol. I already know what he says. Lustig is a zealot and one of the major proponents of carBz is da dEviLs brah



I'm not a carb hater myself but what jumped out at me was how it takes energy to process proteins. Proteins get processed; fat just gets stored. To me, fat is the villain when I'm trying to cut. I never do soda even when I'm not cutting.


----------



## snake (Jun 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You don't think that the increase in dietary fat intake and increase in total calorie intake over the last several decades or psychological factors are involved in the obesity epidemic? What about the over abundance of food in general to the point you don't have to leave your car at Chilis or Outback anymore to get your food having an impact?



LOL Doc, I just went there.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You don't think that the increase in dietary fat intake and increase in total calorie intake over the last several decades or psychological factors are involved in the obesity epidemic? What about the over abundance of food in general to the point you don't have to leave your car at Chilis or Outback anymore to get your food having an impact?



Oh for sure the convenience foods (and associated density) are surly a big factor. We all know its all about balance but unfortunately the general population
dosent understand that. Recently saw something on discovery showing the average size of a burger from the 60's, and a 10 year snapshot from
then until now. Portions have really grown along with the Cals, fats and everything else.

I fall victim to it myself when I do eat out...Get a small portion you think you got ripped off


----------



## DF (Jun 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You don't think that the increase in dietary fat intake and increase in total calorie intake over the last several decades or psychological factors are involved in the obesity epidemic? What about the over abundance of food in general to the point you don't have to leave your car at Chilis or Outback anymore to get your food having an impact?



I'd be willing to bet money that simple carbs/sugars are more responsible than dietary fat.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 10, 2015)

I fail to see how this is anything earth shattering.

Of course an increase in sugar intake will increase your risk for diabetes.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 10, 2015)

snake said:


> I'm not a carb hater myself but what jumped out at me was how it takes energy to process proteins. Proteins get processed; fat just gets stored. To me, fat is the villain when I'm trying to cut. I never do soda even when I'm not cutting.



Sorry, Lustig just gets me going and makes my blood boil lol. 

You're partially correct. The thermic effect of protein is the highest of any macro true but carbs require energy to process down to glucose and fats need energy to be processed into triglycerides which then get stored. All macros require energy to process and go about to be utilized in whatever manner the body needs them to but protein simply requires more energy than the rest. 

Are you saying dietary fat is the villain or just the body fat you want to lose is? I'm not a big soda drinker but soda wouldn't be responsible for one not being able to cut or lose fat. 



Paolos said:


> Oh for sure the convenience foods (and associated density) are surly a big factor. We all know its all about balance but unfortunately the general population
> dosent understand that. Recently saw something on discovery showing the average size of a burger from the 60's, and a 10 year snapshot from
> then until now. Portions have really grown along with the Cals, fats and everything else.
> 
> I fall victim to it myself when I do eat out...Get a small portion you think you got ripped off



Only reason I ask, and admit being nitpicky, is bc you said sugar was responsible. I didn't know if you thought it was the only factor or not but obesity is a multi-factorial problem. It's not just sugar or fat or processed foods or this or that. There's a lot of different things all tied together. 



DF said:


> I'd be willing to bet money that simple carbs/sugars are more responsible than dietary fat.



Why would you think that DF? Here are some numbers from the USDA Economic Research Service



> Here’s the latest from the USDA Economic Research Service (ERS), which tracked the percent of total daily calories of the range of food groups from 1970-2007. The actual spreadsheet of the following figures can be downloaded here, click on the “Percents” tab at the bottom (note that these figures are updated regularly by the ERS, so the version you download may be different from what’s reported here) [1]:
> Meats, eggs, and nut kcals decreased 4%.
> Dairy kcals decreased 3%.
> Percentage of fruit kcals stayed the same.
> ...



Notice how sugar only has gone up around 1% since 1970. Even if you add the 3% from flour and cereal products to it yo only get 4% increase in kcals from these products. Now look at the dietary fat intake, it has gone up 7%. 

Then take into account the primary fate of dietary fat is to be stored as fat which can then be used for energy purposes as needed whereas carbs get converted to glucose and used as energy (which is a more energetically expensive pathway than that of fat) and are very rarely stored as fat.


----------



## snake (Jun 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Sorry, Lustig just gets me going and makes my blood boil lol.
> 
> 
> Are you saying dietary fat is the villain or just the body fat you want to lose is? I'm not a big soda drinker but soda wouldn't be responsible for one not being able to cut or lose fat.
> ...



Soda for me is just extra cal.s I don't need in a cut or if not cutting, cal.s I would rather enjoy eating. I don't have a weight problem but when I need to cut, reducing my fat intake is what works for me. Did I answer your question Doc?


----------



## DF (Jun 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Sorry, Lustig just gets me going and makes my blood boil lol.
> 
> You're partially correct. The thermic effect of protein is the highest of any macro true but carbs require energy to process down to glucose and fats need energy to be processed into triglycerides which then get stored. All macros require energy to process and go about to be utilized in whatever manner the body needs them to but protein simply requires more energy than the rest.
> 
> ...



I say that because I witness it every day.  It's not the meals per say Doc.  IMO it's the snacking.  What do the average fatty's eat at home.  They tend to be lazy & grab anything in a box to eat.... chips, cookies crap ect....   I agree that there are other factors.  Have you ever watched that show 600lb life? 
Good lord the amount of carbs/sugars, soda & just crap is amazing.  I have 2 very over weight girls that work at my office..... they snack on carbs all day.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 10, 2015)

DF said:


> I say that because I witness it every day.  It's not the meals per say Doc.  IMO it's the snacking.  What do the average fatty's eat at home.  They tend to be lazy & grab anything in a box to eat.... chips, cookies crap ect....   I agree that there are other factors.  Have you ever watched that show 600lb life?
> Good lord the amount of carbs/sugars, soda & just crap is amazing.  I have 2 very over weight girls that work at my office..... they snack on carbs all day.



According to the stats fat intake has gone up more than carb intake though. I'm not saying carbs don't contribute or are a major player but chips and cookies are also laden with fat and for every gram of fat you get twice the calories as yo would with a gram of sugar.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 10, 2015)

DF said:


> I say that because I witness it every day.  It's not the meals per say Doc.  IMO it's the snacking.  What do the average fatty's eat at home.  They tend to be lazy & grab anything in a box to eat.... chips, cookies crap ect....   I agree that there are other factors.  Have you ever watched that show 600lb life?
> Good lord the amount of carbs/sugars, soda & just crap is amazing.  I have 2 very over weight girls that work at my office..... they snack on carbs all day.





DocDePanda187123 said:


> According to the stats fat intake has gone up more than carb intake though. I'm not saying carbs don't contribute or are a major player but chips and cookies are also laden with fat and for every gram of fat you get twice the calories as yo would with a gram of sugar.


The public health impact of obesity is not related to one micro nutrient. It is calories.  What leads many to point the finger at sugar though is the abundance of packaged food. It all has corn in it.  So while a preponderance of the evidence would suggest corn that is not really accurate to say.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 10, 2015)

Who cares about a calorie when there's dnp. Lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 10, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, I had a trainer tell me he would rather me eat a piece of chocolate cake than drink a beer!



What kind of chocolate cake and what kind of beer? I'd waterboard POB in a pool of my urine in a heartbeat for some brownies right about now.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 10, 2015)

I dont drink diet soda simply because I just dont have any room in my stomach.

I can remember back when I just started working out...way back...I just never understood food. I was raised  with breakfast lunch and dinner and snacks when I was hungry. Thats all I knew. There was no science. I think that is the main cause of obesity right there...people just dont understand how the human body reacts to food. Its not the easiest thing to learn...atleast it wasnt for me. Hormones though...no problem but nutrition...what the f**k is that


----------



## snake (Jun 10, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I dont drink diet soda simply because I just dont have any room in my stomach.
> 
> I can remember back when I just started working out...way back...I just never understood food. I was raised  with breakfast lunch and dinner and snacks when I was hungry. Thats all I knew. There was no science. I think that is the main cause of obesity right there...people just dont understand how the human body reacts to food. Its not the easiest thing to learn...atleast it wasnt for me. Hormones though...no problem but nutrition...what the f**k is that



I hear you CS but if you got a home cooked " breakfast lunch and dinner " you were ahead of most of today's kids. I let my young men have one can of soda a day, seems fair. Now the fukers drink milk like there's no tomorrow! If they open a gal of milk in the morning, It won't see the sun go down. I'll do 1% and they can have whole. They are growing so the extra fat isn't going to be a problem. Not to mention, they play ball and stay active.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 10, 2015)

I got beef in the freezer, milk, cream, and butter from down the road, eggs from what few chickens my Ex. left me, life is good. Now if I only brewed my own beer.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 11, 2015)

Calorie counting is fine to about 15% bf for men.  After that you need to start being picky.  Make carbs work for YOU!.


----------



## snake (Jun 11, 2015)

In all, sometimes it just comes down to control. No one puts on weight taking the fork out of their mouth.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 11, 2015)

snake said:


> In all, sometimes it just comes down to control. No one puts on weight taking the fork out of their mouth.



What if you eat with your hands


----------

